# Suche: Sensortester



## Markus (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

war gerade kurz davor mir einen Sensortester für npn und pnp Sensoren zu kaufen.

Jetzt die Frage, gibt es da was komfortableres?

So mit 0-10V und 4-20mA testen bzw diese Signale auch Simulieren?

Wer baut sowas?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 Juli 2007)

Simulieren kann Phönix Contact.... vielleicht haben die auch was zum testen.....

www.phoenixcontact.com

Evtl. auch Weidmüller.....

www.weidmueller.de


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2007)

ich finde da niegerens nichteinmal einen sensortester.

irgendwie habe ich bei allen katalogen und herstellern das selbe problem, ich bin zu doof damit umzugehen...


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Selbstbauen?
zum Testen mit Display und zum Simulieren mit nem LM317?
Material ca. 10€ + 1x Deinen Stundensatz.
Thomas


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Selbstbauen?
> zum Testen mit Display und zum Simulieren mit nem LM317?
> Material ca. 10€ + 1x Deinen Stundensatz.
> Thomas


 

hmm, ok spielen wir das mal durch:

LM317 kann nur bis 1,2V runter, aber damit könnte man leben
(gibts einen der bis 0V geht?)

was meinst du mit Display?
gibs auch fertige Stromregler für 0-20mA (so wie LM317)?

danke mal soweit, aber sowas braucht doch nun wirklich jeder, das muss doch einer schon bauen?

ansonsten bau ich die scheiss teile und verkaufe sie euch für teuer geld...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo Markus,

einfache Sensortester gibt es z.Bsp. bei Contrinex oder Festo für ca. 40,-€. Für analoge Sensoren habe ich noch keinen gesehen.


http://www.contrinex.ch/Datasheet/Sensor%20tester.pdf
https://xdki.festo.com/xdki/data/doc_de/PDF/DE/SMTEST_DE.PDF
http://www.di-el.de/media/files/PDF-Files/DiSoric_Katalog_kom_2.pdf

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> einfache Sensortester gibt es z.Bsp. bei Contrinex oder Festo für ca. 40,-€. Für analoge Sensoren habe ich noch keinen gesehen.
> 
> ...


 

jupp die kenne ich, aber es muss doch auch irgendwoe die "s-klasse" geben?


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juli 2007)

Lm317 kann mit nem negativen Bezug Masse auch auf 0V.
LM317 kann als Stromregler dienen.Ich mal mal nen Bild.Datenblatt(Applikationsbeispiele) gibts glaube ich bei Conrad mit Beispielschaltungen.
Display gibts für Strom und Spannungsanzeige (zur Not Multimeter) auch schon für wenig Geld.
Ich hab so nen Prototyp auf Lochraster in der Schublade liegen wenn ich Ihn mal brauche.Auch gleich ein paar wichtige PT100Werte mit drauf.
Thomas


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Lm317 kann mit nem negativen Bezug Masse auch auf 0V.
> LM317 kann als Stromregler dienen.Ich mal mal nen Bild.Datenblatt(Applikationsbeispiele) gibts glaube ich bei Conrad mit Beispielschaltungen.
> Display gibts für Strom und Spannungsanzeige (zur Not Multimeter) auch schon für wenig Geld.
> Ich hab so nen Prototyp auf Lochraster in der Schublade liegen wenn ich Ihn mal brauche.Auch gleich ein paar wichtige PT100Werte mit drauf.
> Thomas


 
wieviel prozent willst du wenn der hobel dann läuft und ihn mir die anderen forumsteilnehmer aus den händen reissen?

bin mal gespannt auf dein bild...


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
anbei das Bild als Stromregler vereinfacht. Über das Poti fallen immer 1,25V ab,  darüber kommst du auf den fließenden Strom bei einem bestimmten Widerstandswert.









Thomas


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2007)

http://www.balluf.de/

produkte
zubehör
elektrische geräte
BES 516-4

balluff hat wenigstens eines zum einlesen von 0-20mA und 0-10V.

die seite ist aber scheisse kann hier keinen link posten.
also es gibt doch noch hersteller mit hirn, sehr gut.

jetzt weiter im text mit der simulation der werte


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juli 2007)

sch... Link
mal sehen, ob es jetzt geklapt hat
das ist ebenlalls vereinfacht mit der negativen Vorspannung.Über die Widerstandswerte kann man noch verhandeln;-)
Thomas


----------



## edi (3 Juli 2007)

> So mit 0-10V und 4-20mA testen bzw diese Signale auch Simulieren?


 
Meinst du Kalibratoren bzw Simulatoren ?

http://www.gmc-instruments.ch/mp_kalibratorsimulator_d.htm

http://www.fluke.fr/comx/show_product.aspx?pid=1708&locale=dede&product=ALLCAL

http://www.negele.net/hsg-3.pdf


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2007)

edi schrieb:


> Meinst du Kalibratoren bzw Simulatoren ?
> 
> http://www.gmc-instruments.ch/mp_kalibratorsimulator_d.htm


 
super! danke dir!
sowas habe ich gesucht!


----------



## Markus (3 Juli 2007)

naja das METRAHit 28C liegt liste bei groben 1000€...
mal den chef fragen ob ers genemigt


----------



## zotos (3 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> naja das METRAHit 28C liegt liste bei groben 1000€...
> mal den chef fragen ob ers genemigt



Ich habe in der Firma das Multimeter aus der Reihe MetraHit28s und kann nur positives darüber berichten. Allerdings kostet das Multimeter auch nur ca. 300€ ;o)


----------



## Kai (3 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> http://www.balluf.de/
> 
> produkte
> zubehör
> ...


 
Dieser Link sollte funktionieren, es dauert aber einen Moment, bis die richtige Seite geöffnet ist.

http://www.balluf.de/balluff/produk...85D747533DED18C6C1256E9E003575C8?OpenDocument 

Gruß Kai


----------



## maxi (4 Juli 2007)

*Ich hatte mal einen sehr guten von IFM*

Da konnte man verscheidenste Sensortypen anschliessen und die Qualität der Signale wurde angezeigt.

Hoffe ist vielleicht hilfreich.


----------



## DEGO (4 Juli 2007)

Wir setzen bei uns Digistant von burster ein:
Die können allerdings nur
0-22mA
0-12V
Sind aber schon älter und ich habe diesen Typ nicht mehr gefunden
Aber di haben ja genug neues im Programm ;-)http://burster.biz/katalog/sektion4/4420.htm


----------

